# ISO dessert



## texasgirl (Dec 13, 2005)

What is a good Christmassy dessert? No banana pudding. Not too many like the Paula Dean recipe and I told them that I wouldn't make pudding again


----------



## pdswife (Dec 13, 2005)

They didn't like the Paula Deen recipe!!!   
That's so... so... so... sad!   I think it's WONDERFUL!

Lets see....there's all the same old pies.. apple, pumpkin, pecan, cheese cake with different toppings,

How about a peppermint ice cream cake?
Or a red velvet cake?

or just a large plate with lots of different cookies?


----------



## licia (Dec 13, 2005)

I think an Italian Cream Cake is wonderful for Christmas. I'm thinking about making one, myself.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 13, 2005)

What is a peppermint ice cream cake?



> They didn't like the Paula Deen recipe!!!
> That's so... so... so... sad!


 
I felt the same way. The guys were whining that they wanted the mushy nilla wafers, so, I found some and threw them at them.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 13, 2005)

opps... sorry Texas.  I meant ICE CREAM PIE.  ( though I'm sure there must be a way to add a layer for cake to it)...


I just take a ready made chocolate or grahm pie crust...
frost on a layer of chocolate sauce ( I like the Magic Shell, it gets hard when it gets cold) on the bottom and the sides of the crust.
Take some peppermint ice cream and let it sit at room temp until soft but not runny and add enough to fill the crust.

Then top with more chocolate sauce and or broken up candy canes.

Refreeze until solid.

Any kind of ice cream and sauce will work.


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 13, 2005)

Texasgirl, I'm not sure what you are wanting, but here are a few Christmas type recipes I have in my recipe book.

*Christmas Angel Food Cake*

1 large angel food cake
1/2 gallon strawberry ice cream, softened (The pink peppermint ice cream would be good too)
1 large cool whip
green food coloring

Bake an angel food cake or buy one already made in the store. Place cake upside down; slice off entire top of cake about 1 inch down and set aside. Make cuts down into cake 1 inch from outer ege and 1 inch from edge of hold, leaving substantial "walls" on each side. With a curved knofe or spoon, remove cake within cuts, being careful to leave a base of cake 1 inch thick. (You have just made well, hollowing out inside of cake leaving a 1 inch wall.)

Fill well with softened ice cream. Replace top of cake and press gently. Turn cake right side up and place on serving platter.

Tint cool whip with enough green food coloring to get shade of green you want. Hint: Do not use too much food coloring if you don't want green teeth.

Ice cake with cool whip and place in freezer. To serve le44t cake stand about 5 minutes before slicing to make slicing easier.

Can be made as much as 2 weeks ahead of time. 

*Frosted Eggnog Cake*

1 Angel food cake
1/2 cup butter
2 cups powdered sugar, sifted
2 egg yolk
2 t. vanilla
1/4 t. nutmeg
2 T. sherry and 2 T. whiskey or 4 T. scotsh
5 T. coffee creamer
1 1/2 cups whipped cream

Cut cake into 4 layers with serrated knife. Cream butter sith sifted sugar till fluffy. Blend in 1 egg yolk at a time. Stir in vanilla, nutmeg, liquor and coffee cream. Spread on cake layers and reassemble cake. Whip heavy cream and ice cake. Sprinkle with nutmeg. Refrigerate at least 6 hours.

*Spiced nut cake*

3 cups flour, sifted
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 stick butter
2 eggs (may use 3)
1 cup milk
1 cups pecans, chopped
4 t. baking powder
1 1/2 t. cinnamon
1 1/2 t. cloves

syrup:
2 cups sugar
2 cups water
1 t. lemon juice

Beat butter with sugar and eggs for 5 minutes. Then mix in spices, milk flour, baking powder and pecans. Then beat. Grease and flour pan. Pre-heat oven at 350 and bake for 20-25 minutes.

Make syrup: Combine all syrup ingredients and boil till it becomes a light syrup. Cake and syrup should both be cool before pouring on cake.

*Sour Cream Spice Layer Cake*

1 1/4 cups brown sugar
2 t. baking powder
1/2 cup butter
1/2 t. baking soda
1/2 t. allspice
3 eggs
1/4 t. salt
1 t. cinnamon
1/2 t. nutmeg
1 3/4 cups flour
1/2 cup pecans, finely chopped
3/4 cup sour cream
Sour cream frosting
4 cups sour cream
1 t. vanilla
Chocolate Glaze
2 squares unsweetened chocolate
2 t. butter

Cream together sugar and butter. Add eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition. Combine flour, baking powder, soda salt and spices. Add alternately with sour cream to creamed mixture beginning and wnding with dry ingredients. Stir in nuts.

Spoon into 2 greased and floured 8 inch cake pans. Bake in 350 oven for 30-35 minutes. Cool on racks. Frost with sour cream frosting. Top with chocolate glaze.

*Derby Pie*

1 cup sugar
1/2 cup flour
1 stick butter, melted
2 eggs, beaten
1 t. vanilla
1 cup chocolate chips
1 cup pecans, chopped
1 pie shell

Mix all ingredients together and pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake at 325 for 45 minutes to 1 hour until done.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW, now I have to choose one............. or two They all sound good!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 13, 2005)

I really like Pdswife's suggestion, I've done elaborate ice cream dishes for the holidays too before, and seem to go so well after a heavy meal (or days of plentiful eating!). Homemade vanilla ice cream with caramelized Christmas orange segments is alway a simple and effective treat too


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 13, 2005)

What says Christmas dessert more than FRUITCAKE??  

And just think, Any that's left over, you just serve next year!  

John


----------



## licia (Dec 13, 2005)

The strawberry cake I made for my mother's birthday is a great one and looks quite festive.  If you want the recipe, let me know and I will post it. It's a quite easy recipe and can be made a few days ahead.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 13, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> The strawberry cake I made for my mother's birthday is a great one and looks quite festive. If you want the recipe, let me know and I will post it. It's a quite easy recipe and can be made a few days ahead.


 
Post away I have until Friday to choose.


----------



## gwkr36a (Dec 13, 2005)

I like all ice cream deserts:
Baked Alaska with spumoni ice cream (great xmas colors)
Cherries Jubillee
Ice cream pie (I use graham crackers, strawberry ice cream, whip cream topping
Bananas foster


----------



## BlueCat (Dec 13, 2005)

I like to make poached pears and serve them with a bit of ice cream and a chocolate sauce. Sometimes I put each pear on a circle of pound cake and then drizzle the sauce over the top.

BC


----------



## licia (Dec 13, 2005)

Strawberry Supreme Cake - 1 box strawberry cake mix - made as directed in 2 8 or 9 in layers. After cooling split layers to make 4.  2 10 oz pkgs strawberries in juice or syrup - thaw and drain strawberries. Set drained liquid from strawberries aside.  Fold drained strawberries, 1 16 oz package of sour cream, 1 16 oz package of cool whip together.  After cake layers have cooled, put 1 layer on cake plate - sprinkle with reserved strawberry juice. Frost with strawberry sour cream mixture - add 2 layer, repeating as first - same with 3 and 4th layer.  Frost completely with remaining frosting. Refrigerate overnight at least.  Can be made a couple of days ahead. Makes a large dessert. This is very moist and delicious.


----------



## TexasTamale (Dec 13, 2005)

This thread got me to thinking too...
I found these 2 Cranberry Recipes.....they look really easy and deelish...I am leaning toward the Bread Pudding 







*Cranberry Bread Pudding*​




*INGREDIENTS:*

6 cups toasted whole wheat bread cubes, packed
2 cups Ocean Spray® Cran•Raspberry® Raspberry Cranberry Juice Drink
1 cup honey
1/2 cup butter
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1 cup raisins
1 6-ounce package Ocean Spray® Craisins® Sweetened Dried Cranberries
Whipped cream or vanilla ice cream, optional, for topping
*DIRECTIONS:*

Preheat oven to 350º. Grease a 2-quart casserole dish or pudding pan. Pour bread cubes in prepared pan; set aside.

Combine all remaining ingredients in a large saucepan. Bring to a boil over medium heat. Remove from heat and pour cranberry mixture over bread cubes. Let sit 15 minutes. 

Bake pudding for 45 minutes. Serve warm with vanilla ice cream.

Makes 10 servings.







*Rustic Apple Cranberry Tart*​




*INGREDIENTS:*

1 crust from 15-ounce package of refrigerated pie crusts
1 21-ounce can apple pie filling
1 cup Ocean Spray® Fresh or Frozen Cranberries, chopped
1/4 cup chopped walnuts, optional
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon sugar
*DIRECTIONS:*

Preheat oven to 400°F. Unwrap pie crust; press seams together firmly. Place in a 9-inch pie plate.

Combine all ingredients, except sugar, in medium mixing bowl; mix well. Spoon fruit mixture into pastry-lined plate. Fold edges of pastry over fruit, pleating so crust lies flat. Sprinkle sugar over crust.

Bake 15 minutes. Reduce oven temperature to 350°F. Bake for 40 to 45 minutes or until fruit is bubbly and crust is golden brown. 

Makes 8 servings.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 13, 2005)

Just a thought, and a nod toward elegance.  Think of flowers (not the Bob Flowers, a.k.a. Goodweed), but the edible kind (I said not Goodweed!), like lavender or roses.  Do you think rosewater or lavender flavor could be added either to a white cake, or to a butter-cream frosting to add a delicate flavor?  Or would the strong natural flavors of sugar and vanilla overpower the more delicate flower flavors?  It might be worth experimenting with.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North (and yes, I know I'm a ham, but would be too tough and stringy for the table. Heh, heh, heh)


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 14, 2005)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> What says Christmas dessert more than FRUITCAKE??
> 
> And just think, Any that's left over, you just serve next year!
> 
> John



This reminded me of a great way to use leftover fruit cake, turn it into a creamy, custardy "bread" pudding with tons of cinnamon. This also works really well for a lot of the traditional Italian and German Christmas breads


----------



## mish (Dec 14, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> Strawberry Supreme Cake - 1 box strawberry cake mix - made as directed in 2 8 or 9 in layers. After cooling split layers to make 4. 2 10 oz pkgs strawberries in juice or syrup - thaw and drain strawberries. Set drained liquid from strawberries aside. Fold drained strawberries, 1 16 oz package of sour cream, 1 16 oz package of cool whip together. After cake layers have cooled, put 1 layer on cake plate - sprinkle with reserved strawberry juice. Frost with strawberry sour cream mixture - add 2 layer, repeating as first - same with 3 and 4th layer. Frost completely with remaining frosting. Refrigerate overnight at least. Can be made a couple of days ahead. Makes a large dessert. This is very moist and delicious.


 
This looks luscious, licia! I adore strawberries and your recipe makes it possible to make in the winter (with frozen?, yes?). Come summer, I would like to try using fresh strawberries, and maybe make a pink strawberry shortcake. Bet this would be yummy using blue berries and a white frosting. Thank you!!!!


----------



## mish (Dec 14, 2005)

I like the idea of an eggnog cake.  I have not tried it yet, but I may have a recipe with a rum or bourbon sauce glaze made in a bundt pan. If you are interested, give me a wave and I'll look thru my recipes.

Another thought (more of a little dessert bite or party bite) are chocolate cups filled with egg nog.  Think I have a recipe if you are interested.  I've heard you can buy ready made chocolate cups/shells in the baking section (or perhaps at a big outlet store), and fill them with raspberry jam, or just about any yummy filling you like -- peanut butter? and surround a scoop of ice cream with the little chocolate filled cups.


----------



## amber (Dec 14, 2005)

How about red and green jello shots  That would be very festive


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 14, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> How about red and green jello shots That would be very festive


 
I would love that, but, I can't drink with my medication I know my niece is certified with cpr though just joking!!


----------



## Gerrycooks (Dec 14, 2005)

I like Chocolate Oblivion Truffle Tort with raspberry sauce. You make it a head . It is baked in a springform pan but you serve very small pieces since it is chocolate, and eggs and butter. It tastes like a restaurant dessert.
I always like to serve fresh fruit too. Strawberries, melons etc. 
An easy dessert is fresh strawberries with bowls of sour cream and brown sugar. Each guest dips the strawberry in the sour cream and then rolls it in the brown sugar and pops it in their mouth. Such a refreshing dessert.


----------



## licia (Dec 14, 2005)

Strawberries with sour cream and brown sugar is a great dessert. I love it.


----------

